# Teamaufkleber



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2012)

Besteht Interesse an einem Aufkleber mit dem folding@home Logo und der Teamnummer?

http://folding.stanford.edu/pub/skins/fah/fold.png

ca. 8x8cm Wetterfest und UV-Beständig.
(Wird auf einem Plotter mit allen Umrissen ausgeschnitten)

Zbsp. für das Gehäuse, Auto, Freundin, etc....


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einem Aufkleber mit dem folding@home Logo und der Teamnummer?


 
Ich hätte schon Interesse.


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2012)

Was ich super finden würde, wenn ich ein paar Entwürfe bekommen würde.
Auch ein finales Logo würd ich dankend annehmen.
Mitmachen darf jeder 
Ich sollte nur die nächsten Tage was abliefern, da hat der Stickermensch noch gut Zeit.

So was in der Richtung, schön wär wenn die Schrift im gleichen Stil wär wie die PCGH-Schrift.
Oder wenn die Schrift noch einen weißen Rand hätte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

Das find ich ja eine super Idee, sowas würde ich mir sogar auch aufs Auto kleben! Bin dabei!


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee, man kann ja ruhig ein bisschen "klingeln". Andere setzen ihre Wohltätigkeit von der Steuer ab. Ich denke, auch das Wissen darüber, dass jemand etwas Gutes tut, ohne dafür Geld zu verlangen, macht die Welt ein bisschen besser. Da nicht jeder das Logo kennt, wäre der (kleine) Schriftzug "Folding@Home" auch ganz praktisch. Das hier ist wahrscheinlich etwas zu groß, aber das Bild (verkleinert) würde vllt. ganz gut mit reinpassen: Folding@home - Maps. Hier noch "ein paar" Anregungen: https://www.google.de/search?q=folding%40home&hl=de&rlz=1B3GGLL_de___DE396&prmd=imvnsa&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=HP94UN-ML8XmtQbTxIHgDw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1489&bih=881.
Für mich kannst auch welche bestellen.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Eventuell ein kleiner Ansporn an das Team, die Aufkleber werden nichts kosten.
Lasst Photoshop, Paint oder Gimp glühen 
Bin bei so was leider eine Niete.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eventuell ein kleiner Ansporn an das Team, die Aufkleber werden nichts kosten.
> Lasst Photoshop, Paint oder Gimp glühen
> Bin bei so was leider eine Niete.


 Warum denn das? Könntest schon ein paar Euros verlangen.....wenn jetzt dann z.B. 100 Faltkollegen jeweils 5 Aufkleber bestellen, dann bist danach arm, wennst nichts verlangst....


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätt nur 50 bestellt und jeder der sich meldet einen bekommen bis der Bestand aufgebraucht ist.
Wär die Nachfrage so groß?


----------



## Sunjy (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär dabei und würde auch für die umstände nen kleinen Betrag spenden^^

solange mein Platz nich draufsteht.. das wär nämlich peinlich^^


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Warum denn das? Könntest schon ein paar Euros verlangen.....wenn jetzt dann z.B. 100 Faltkollegen jeweils 5 Aufkleber bestellen, dann bist danach arm, wennst nichts verlangst....


 
Wenn, dann klärt ihr das aber bitte per PN . Das hier ist keine Handelsplattform, auch wenns gut gemeint ist .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2012)

Vorschlag:

Du produzierst die 50 Stück (würde auch einen nehmen) und bringst sie zum nächsten Treffen mit
Dort klären wir dann ob und wieviel es allenfalls kostet


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2012)

Sollte man beim Thilo nicht vlt nachfragen ob man neben dem F@H Logo und der Teamnummer auch das PCGH(X) Logo mit reinnehmen darf / kann?


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn, dann klärt ihr das aber bitte per PN . Das hier ist keine Handelsplattform, auch wenns gut gemeint ist .



 Aye Sir! 
Meine Lippen sind verschlossen.....
Ich werde zwar eher nicht auf das Teamtreffen gehen, das ist mir zu weit weg....aber Abductee und ich wohnen ja nur ca. 20km auseinandner....
@Abductee: Falls Du auch nicht hingehst, dann könntest die Aufkleber ja an einen schicken, der hingeht(Bumblebee oder nfsgame)


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Abductee: Falls Du auch nicht hingehst, dann könntest die Aufkleber ja an einen schicken, der hingeht(Bumblebee oder nfsgame)


 
Ja, ich biete mich hiermit als Vermittler an .


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sollte man beim Thilo nicht vlt nachfragen ob man neben dem F@H Logo und der Teamnummer auch das PCGH(X) Logo mit reinnehmen darf / kann?


 
Kann ich schon machen, hast du schon eine Vorstellung wie das im Logo aussehen könnte?

Das mit der Verteilung bekommen wir schon hin, da mach ich mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken drüber.
Mein bisheriger Stand wäre gewesen das ich die Aufkleber einfach in einem normalen Brief verschickt hätte.
Geht aber genau so gut über ein Treffen, oder mehrere kleinere Treffen, das bekommen wir schon hin.


----------



## PAUI (14. Oktober 2012)

ich würde 2 nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2012)

Sollte das Molekül (oder was das auch sein soll) im Vordergrund stehen oder lieber das PCGH-Logo?

Entwurf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Thilo eine PN mit dem Link auf diesen Thread geschickt, ich hoffe auf ein positives Feedback.
Eventuell bekommt die Redaktion ja auch einen Aufkleber


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

Eher das Molekül.....aber so schaut es schon mal ganz gut aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2012)

Zwei Kleinigkeiten stören mich einwenig:
1. Die Schrift vom folding@home Team 70335 etwas grösser, eventuell über das Molekühl laufen lassen > testen was besser aussieht. 
2. Ich geh davon aus das es eh noch korrigiert wird: Der Übergang vom Molekül zum blauen Hintergrund ist nicht schön gleichmässig.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch einen nehmen wollen,

das Treffen is für mich aber ebenfalls zu weit weg.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch mal einen Versuch gestartet: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht gehts jetzt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein etwas entartetes Molekül.....


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2012)

@*picar81_4711*
Auf jeden Fall sollte die Oberkante von eXtreme und PCGH *nicht fallend *(!) sein (wir wollen doch Progression). Außerdem sollte Folding im Vordergrund stehen, nicht PCGH eXtreme.

@*Abductee* 
 Würde dann eher das Logo von eXtreme X und PCGH nehmen, ansonsten finde ich es gut gelungen.


----------



## PAUI (15. Oktober 2012)

wo ist denn das treffen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*picar81_4711*
> Auf jeden Fall sollte die Oberkante von eXtreme und PCGH *nicht fallend *(!) sein (wir wollen doch Progression). Außerdem sollte Folding im Vordergrund stehen, nicht PCGH eXtreme.
> 
> ...............




Die Oberkante* ist nicht fallend*, sondern *nach hinten geneigt* um dem Folding-Symbol Platz zu machen und das steht dadurch im Vordergrund. Also mir gefällt es.....aber ist ja nur ein Vorschlag.....


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> wo ist denn das treffen?


 
Wie es momentan aussieht im März in der hannoveraner Ecke .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sollte man beim Thilo nicht vlt nachfragen ob man neben dem F@H Logo und der Teamnummer auch das PCGH(X) Logo mit reinnehmen darf / kann?


 
Ja, gute Idee. Was kostet denn der Spaß?


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2012)

In der Herstellung?


----------



## Schmidde (15. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das sieht doch schick aus


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, gefällt mir auch besser als das erste Modell....das ist ein angenehmeres blau als Hintergrund wie vorher..... Und das eXtreme-Logo passt sehr gut dazu!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir ein  - gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
*freu*


----------



## mattinator (15. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


>



Nimm's nicht so persönlich, ich hatte das "" vergessen. Warum Du das so gestaltet hast, ist mir schon klar. Im Studium und beim Entwurf unseres Firmenlogos hatte ich mich mal etwas mehr mit Gestaltungsrichtlinien befasst. In dem Zusammenhang ging es auch um aufsteigende und fallende Linienführung und deren Wirkung beim Betrachter.



Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  Bascht !


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2012)

Das wär mein finaler Entwurf, hat sich nur noch was mit der Schriftgröße geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und für unseren Bumble 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (16. Oktober 2012)

ich sehe beim ersten aufkleber noch Aliasing bei der schrift.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Und für unseren Bumble
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lässt sich das irgendwie kostengünstig produzieren? - würde mir gefallen


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich sehe beim ersten aufkleber noch Aliasing bei der schrift.


 
Jo das bekomm ich irgendwie nicht weg. Egal welche Schriftart ich nehme.
Ausgedruckt im Verhältniss 0,55 sieht man davon aber nichts mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> In der Herstellung?


 
Ja, genau.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

Angefragt hatte ich mit 10x10cm 50 Stück 30€.
Das neue Format hat weniger Fläche, also teurer wirds nicht.

Wegen dem Bärenaufkleber frag ich noch nach.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Oktober 2012)

Halt mich mal im Loop, so was können wir auch sponsoren


----------



## ProfBoom (20. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Gefällt mir besser als der finale Entwurf.
Dadurch, dass der folding@home-Schriftzug hier etwas kleiner ist, hat das Logo mehr Platz zum "atmen".
Der finale Entwurf wirkt durch die größere Schrift zu vollgestopft.


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Gefällt mir besser als der finale Entwurf.
> Dadurch, dass der folding@home-Schriftzug hier etwas kleiner ist, hat das Logo mehr Platz zum "atmen".
> Der finale Entwurf wirkt durch die größere Schrift zu vollgestopft.


 
Muss  ich nach direktem Vergleich bestätigen.


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Aufkleber sind fertig.
Ich muss sie nur noch grob von der Trägerfolie ausschneiden, geplottet sind sie schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thilo vielen herzlichen Dank für das Sponsor-Angebot, die Aufkleber sollen aber mein (vorgezogenes) Weihnachtsgeschenk an die braven Falter von PCGH sein.
Ihr könnten ja wieder mal einen kleinen Beitrag im Magazin unterbringen


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aufkleber sind fertig.




Das sind geile Nachichten


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2012)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Das sind geile Nachichten



DEFINITIV - inklusive der "Bären"


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2012)

So, jeder der jetzt einen Aufkleber haben will, schreibt mir bitte per PN seine Adresse.
Zwei Stück sind prinzipiell kein Problem, je größer mein Vorrat aber bleibt, desto mehr Falter bekommen einen.


----------



## ernei (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

meiner ist da , sieht echt gut aus.
Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Platz.
Ein Dank an den edlen Spender.

ernei


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meiner ist da , sieht echt gut aus.
> Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Platz.
> ...


Da kann ich nur zustimmen Einfach super!
Ist auch heute gekommen.....


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd mich über Bilder im geklebten Zustand freuen.
Wär sicher eine tolle Bildersammlung


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Oktober 2012)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meiner ist da , sieht echt gut aus.
> Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Platz.
> ...


 
*Einfach nur super sehen die aus  !!!*

Meine sind auch angekommen, (es wurden zweifelhafte Blicke ausgetauscht, _"was er denn da von so weit bekommt?" _)

*Danke* *Abductee,
*Super Idee von dir, ich hoffe das motiviert uns alle noch mehr ,um gegen die Kälte des Winter unseren PC ordentlich einzuheitzen.


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2012)

*GROßES DANKE* *Abductee*, Aufkleber sind heute angekommen. Brauche auch noch einen Platz, wo er nicht kaputt geht und richtig "werbewirksam" wird. Erste Plan ist das Auto, habe nur Bedenken, dass er außen nicht so lange hält. Außerdem muss ich das beim Firmen-Wagen noch vorher abstimmen.


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eine Folie von 3M für Fahrzeugbeklebungen. 
So lange das außerhalb des Scheibenwischers ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Ansonsten hab ich ja noch welche


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist eine Folie von 3M für Fahrzeugbeklebungen.
> So lange das außerhalb des Scheibenwischers ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.


Danke für die Info, dann wird es wohl so werden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich bin auch noch am überlegen, wo ich die hinklebe......aber am ehesten Auto........!


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, ich würde nicht schlecht gucken wenn ich auffer Autobahn auf einmal jemandem mit unserem Teamaufkleber am Heck begegnen würde ...


----------



## Muschkote (31. Oktober 2012)

Meine sind auch heute angekommen, besten Dank an *Abductee* für die tolle Idee und Umsetzung. 

Ich denke 1ner kommt auch ans Auto.


*
*


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab sie eben aus dem "Poschtkasterl" genommen.

 Die sind sowas von der *OOOBERHAMMER* 
Und dann noch die "Bumblebear's" 

Ganz extrem herzlichen Dank - das ist einfach nur goil 

Btw. da sind wir uns doch alle einig - sowas geht nur im besten Team der Welt


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh immer noch keine Beweisfotos


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh immer noch keine Beweisfotos


Sobald ich meinen hab gibt es welche. 
Weiss nur noch nicht wo genau hin.


----------



## PAUI (1. November 2012)

ein Dankeschön an Abductee habe heute meinen Aufkleber bekommen. und mein Dad hat sich gewundert über post aus Österreich.
Bilder folgen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. November 2012)

Hier mal mein "Beitrag" 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....132691950127816.25074.116984275031917&type=1


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier mal mein "Beitrag"


 
Seit wann fährst du ein rosa Auto ?? 

Ganz vielen Dank für den "Werbeartikel" - mögen nun viele joinen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2012)

Bei mir wird es noch ein wenig dauern, da ich auf mein altes Auto den Aufkleber nicht mehr draufmache. Nächstes Jahr gibt es ein neues und da kommt der dann drauf.....


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2012)

Wieder ein Spanier?
Eventuell mit einem Car-PC zum mobilen Falten?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2012)

Jo, wieder einer. Evtl. ein Leon.


----------



## RG Now66 (2. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh immer noch keine Beweisfotos


 
Das kann ich ändern 

Hab mal mein Notebook gebrantmarkt 
Der 2te kommt aus Auto... muss ich aber mal waschen bevor der kleben bleibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh immer noch keine Beweisfotos





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RG Now66 schrieb:


> Der 2te kommt aus Auto... muss ich aber mal waschen bevor der kleben bleibt.


Dito...


----------



## Hanisch1982 (5. November 2012)

Unboxing!

Leider is mein Gehäuse noch nicht ganz fertig, wird man jemals fertig?
Bekommt auf alle Fälle einen schönen Platz!
Mit Beweisfoto!


----------



## Timmy99 (6. November 2012)

Auch bei mir sind die Aufkleber angekommen 

Das momentane Gehäuse wirkt nicht sehr optimal für das Branding. Und es ist staubig 
Der 2. Aufkleber am Auto meines Vater ist aber garantiert. Er gurkt oft Jobmäßig auf der Autobahn herum. Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Wenn ich mir demnächst mal ein neues PC Gehäuse gönne, wird auch der 1. Aufkleber seinen Platz finden. Auf meinem momentanen Gehäuse will ich ihn noch nicht benutzen 

Großes Danke nochmal an *Abductee*, und PCGH. Und großes Lob


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2012)

Beweisfoto 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Werd es morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal machen, da diese Nachtaufnahme nicht gerade das Wahre ist.


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2012)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wann ich die ersten Autos mit Aufkleber auffer Autobahn sehe ... Komme ja doch nen bisschen herum...


----------



## Schmicki (7. November 2012)

Juchu, mein Aufkleber ist auch angekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank an* Abductee!*


----------



## Schmidde (7. November 2012)

Meiner ist auch da (schon länger) 

Mal schaun wo er ein Plätzchen findet


----------



## mattinator (7. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wann ich die ersten Autos mit Aufkleber auffer Autobahn sehe ... Komme ja doch nen bisschen herum...


 Bei dem Wetter warte ich mal noch ein bisschen, wenigstens trocken sollte es sein.


----------



## haha (8. November 2012)

Hi, sorry hab jetz nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt wegen Zeitmangel. Wollte mal fragen wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit der Teamaufkleber aussieht? Falls noch einer verfügbar sein sollte an wen muss ich mich wenden? Besten Dank im voraus für evtl. Infos! Greetz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2012)

@haha: PN an *Abductee* (Themenstarter). 

Hier noch das Foto von meinem Auto bei Tageslicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @haha: PN an *Abductee* (Themenstarter).
> 
> Hier noch das Foto von meinem Auto bei Tageslicht.
> 
> ...



Sehr geil   ist das der TSI mit 200PS oder TDI mit 170PS?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Sehr geil ist das der TSI mit 200PS oder TDI mit 170PS?


TDI  > hab gelegentlich einen Anhänger dran und dafür ist der TDI besser geeignet als der TSI.


----------



## haha (10. November 2012)

Danke A.Meier-PS3 !!!

Schöne Aktion und kooler Aufkleber. Werd dann direkt ma Abductee anschreiben.  greetz


----------



## mihapiha (11. November 2012)

OK... Ein paar Fragen....



Abductee schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einem Aufkleber mit dem folding@home Logo und der Teamnummer?
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/pub/skins/fah/fold.png
> 
> ...





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> Du produzierst die 50 Stück (würde auch einen nehmen) und bringst sie zum nächsten Treffen mit
> Dort klären wir dann ob und wieviel es allenfalls kostet


 


Abductee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
1. Es gibt Treffen!? Gibt's auch welche in Österreich, wo ich freundliche Teammitglieder kennen lernen kann... Bin nämlich neu.
2. Wo bekomme ich den Aufkleber her. Den möchte ich definitiv auf meine Faltfarm picken!


----------



## Abductee (11. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> OK... Ein paar Fragen....
> 2. Wo bekomme ich den Aufkleber her. Den möchte ich definitiv auf meine Faltfarm picken!


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/240862-teamaufkleber-5.html#post4669320
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/240862-teamaufkleber-5.html#post4673237


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2012)

@mihapiha: Unsere GV ist an der Cebit in Hannover > ich weiss, ich hätte es auch lieber mehr in der Nähe.


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2012)

Es gab auch mal ein Treffen wo anders - in dem Fall war es in Leipzig. War dann aber nicht von mir organisiert. Wer möchte, der kann sich ja mal darum kümmern .


----------



## mihapiha (11. November 2012)

Boah. Das ist alles so weit weg von mir... 

Aber die Sticker sind toll, und ich möchte definitiv einen haben!


----------



## PAUI (12. November 2012)

Also Leipzig ist nicht weit von mir weg (40KM)


----------



## computertod (26. November 2012)

meine Aufkleber sind heute auch angekommen, einer kommt auf den PC der meine Punkte produziert und der andere entweder aufs Auto, Moped oder Motorrad


----------



## robbi1204 (12. Dezember 2012)

*Thread ausgrab*

Da ich endlich mal wieder Daheim bin und nachdem ich den Berg Post abgearbeitet habe, enteckte ich Post aus Österreich .
Hab mich dann auch (fast) sofort daran gemacht den Aufkleber seinem Bestimmungsort zuzuführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmal besten Dank an den edlen Spender.

Ps: Ja ich weis mein Auto ist dreckich.
Pps: Und wer mich mal endeckt darf gerne auf sich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2012)

1) Ja, ich weiss, habe es immer noch nicht erledigt; bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen weil
- ich ja in Castle Bumblestein einen (inzwischen verifiziert) *massiven* Wasserschaden habe/hatte
- ich gerade meine Ausbildung zum Gefahrgutbeauftragten abschliesse (Prüfung morgen  )

2) @ robbi,  - noch einer mit einem Octavia


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte noch ein paar animierte Octavia-Smileys, aber die sind genau ein paar Pixel zu gross um auch animiert dargestellt zu werden.


----------



## Abductee (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch >20 Aufkleber 
Auch für unsere nicht regelmäßigen Team-Falter gibts natürlich Aufkleber wenn sie welche möchten, nur keine Scheu


----------



## Henninges (13. Dezember 2012)

hast ne pm...


----------



## Henninges (23. Dezember 2012)

angekommen...VIELEN DANK !


----------



## Rurdo (24. Dezember 2012)

Von mir hast du auch ne pn!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2012)

Nun kann ich endlich eine "alte Schuld" begleichen und die Bilder posten

Nochmals herzlichsten Dank an *Abductee*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (24. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder und noch ein Octavia Fahrer wie ich sehe

Der Rechner neben dein Alfa ist bestimmt dein neuer Faltserver oder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2013)

Dank des Beitrages von Ratracer008 in der Würdigung weiss ich jetzt das die Abmessungen von Bilder angepasst wurden und ich kann jetzt doch ein paar Gifs animiert bringen :
Viel Spass beim , wünsche euch keine  nicht das noch heisst  und immer schön .

Speziell für unseren Alfa-Fan Bumbelbee  (soll einen Alfa 156 darstellen)


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2013)

Dein Octavia hat gelbe Scheinwerfer?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2013)

Da musst du Bumblebee und Robbi1204 fragen was sie haben  > mein Octavia hat Xeon.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2013)

.. hat zwar nicht viel mit "Teamaufkleber" zu tun .... aber trotzdem

Der Octavia hat ganz normale "weisse" Scheinwerfer

Back to Topic??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2013)

Hat hierhin gepasst: Octavia's sind hier zu finden und Alfa's auch  > ok, ist ein 156 und kein Spider.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2013)

Jetzt bin ich aber erschüttert . . . 

Da fährt man mal eben schnell in die Schweiz , um die faltenden Eidgenossen zu besuchen und . . . *nix* 
Nicht ein einziger "Aufklebervertreter" war auszumachen  

*Jungs, das muß besser werden*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2013)

@Amigafan: Mußt nur an die richtigen Orte fahren, dann klappt es.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber erschüttert . . .



Jetzt bin ich aber erschüttert 
Da fährt der mal eben schnell in die Schweiz *ohne* die faltenden Eidgenossen zu besuchen ...


----------



## Stahli (9. Januar 2013)

also mein aufkleber ist zwar nicht an meinem auto, aber immerhin an meinem werkzeugkoffer welcher fast immer im auto liegt und den ich bei computer support immer dabei habe. (privater support )


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2013)

Danke an den edlen Spender - auch meine Aufkleber sind angekommen - schon gestern 

Brauche jetzt nur noch eine magnetische Unterlage, damit ich die Aufkleber per Magnet ans Auto heften kann . . . 





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .  > mein Octavia hat *Xeon*.



Iiiiih - ist das ansteckend?  




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber erschüttert
> Da fährt der mal eben schnell in die Schweiz *ohne* die faltenden Eidgenossen zu besuchen ...



Dreh mir doch nicht die Worte im Munde um 

Be*suchen* hat was mit suchen zu tun - wenn Ihr Euch versteckt, dass ich Euch nicht finden kann . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dreh mir doch nicht die Worte im Munde um



Ich dreh sie nicht um - ich *falte* sie


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2013)

Einen herzlichen Dank an Abductee, die Aufkleber sind angekommen .


----------



## Aggrotyp (18. März 2013)

auch von mir einen verspäteten dank 
werd ihn dann im sommer auf meinen miata roadster draufmachen. bilder folgen wenns dann so weit ist.


----------



## RG Now66 (28. März 2013)

Sind angekommen Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dreh das Foto heute Abend am PC richtig rum, mit der App gehts nicht.

Edit:
Jetzt steht das Bild richtig rum.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2013)

.. eine kleine Kopfdrehung später vergebe ich einen klaren  dafür


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2013)

So Leute, ich hab´s wirklich geschafft. Der Aufkleber ist schon eine Weile am Auto, aber hier kommen auch die Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2013)

Diese Tage kommen auch meine Bilder von meinem Aufkleber auf meinem neuen Seat Ibiza TDI 1.6, Chipgetuningt auf 125PS(105PS).

*Nachtrag*: Dauert noch ein wenig.......hab meine Aufkleber noch in meiner alten Wohnung, die muss ich erst holen.....


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Oktober 2014)

*hüstel*
Ich weiß der Thread ist uralt und hat schon 2m Staub angesetzt, aber wozu einen neuen Thread aufmachen wenn es schon einen gibt? 

Sind denn noch Aufkleber vorhanden (denke ja mal eher nicht nach der langen Zeit jetzt)?


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2014)

Ein kleiner Vorrat ist noch vorhanden.

Wird tapfer bewacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Oktober 2014)

Könnte man denn irgendetwas tun damit du dich überwinden kannst dich von einem oder zwei Stück zu trennen?


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2014)

Gegen ein paar Bilder im aufgeklebten Zustand könnte ich versuchen mit einer Zuckerkarotte (unter Einsatz meines Lebens) 1-2 Aufkleber zu ergattern.
Schick mir deine Adresse als PN.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Vorrat ist noch vorhanden.
> 
> Wird tapfer bewacht:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=779854"/>



Süss!


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Oktober 2014)

Du hast ne PN 
Und ich hoffe ich konnte mich erfolgreich am Kampfhamster vorbei mogeln.


----------



## Abductee (21. April 2015)

Heute hab ich meine letzten zwei Aufkleber für den Versand fertig gemacht. 
Falls es sich mal ergeben sollte werd ich vielleicht noch ein paar machen lassen, ansonsten gibts vielleicht mal ein neues Design.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. April 2015)

Eigentlich hatte ich jetzt einen schönen Platz für die Aufkleber gefunden, aber dank Pfusch am Bau musste ich den Schrank wegen Schimmelbefall (Abwasserrohr im Schacht war undicht und hat gesuppt über Wochen) leider entsorgen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand zufälligerweise noch so einen Aufkleber rumliegen?
Unser alter Twizy hatte leider vor zwei Monaten einen Totalschaden erlieden (bin abgeschossen worden) und für den Neuen denn ich heute abholen darf hab ich leider keinen mehr.


----------



## wait (4. Juli 2017)

Wenn noch irgendwo, in einer dunklen Ecke welche liegen sollten, hätte ich auch Interesse.
Oder könnte man eine Neuauflage gegen Unkostenbeteiligung starten?
4 - 5 Stück könnte ich an Fahrzeugen anbringen.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2017)

Ich hab zu meinem damaligen Fabrikanten leider keinen Kontakt mehr.
Wenn jemand noch welche drucken lassen möchte, hier ist das Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube es gibt Websites auf denen man sich recht kostengünstig Sticker drucken lassen kann.
Aufkleber bestellen ∙ SAXOPRINT
Man könnte also noch einmal ein paar Sticker anfertigen lassen und diese dann im Team verteilen.
Hatte gestern selbst die Idee einen Sticker zu entwerfen. Dann wurde ich netterweise darauf hingewiesen, dass so etwas schon einmal gemacht wurde.
Sieht gut aus  Was haltet ihr von Flyern?
Offline-Offensive!
(Seite 3-4)


----------

